# Need help with creating a photo area



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been mulling on this idea for a long time and I think it's finally time to pull the trigger on it. I want to have a small area of my house dedicated to taking photos of people in their costumes. I'd like to have a backdrop of some kind and a camera set up on a tripod that can be operated remotely. I will then upload all the pictures taken to my website after the party.

I know folks have done this so I want recommendations on how to do the camera setup. I have a pretty decent DSLR camera and a tripod but I have no idea how the remote thing would work. Or maybe there's another way I haven't thought of. Hiring a dedicated photographer is probably out of the budget.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I think this is a great idea! I've actually toyed with the idea myself. There are a lot of inexpensive backdrops available online - Amazon, Spirit Halloween, etc. You could then add props to dress up the scene. I'm not sure about the remote photography either. Does your camera have a timer? You could set it up and have instructions on setting the timer posted nearby. Another option would be to get volunteer photographers to do 30 minute shifts. You would probably get better quality pics and with such short shifts, no one will feel like they are missing the party.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sigh. I just started a thread like this like 4 below this one. Although I didn't ask for camera recs because I figure people will just use their own. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/136774-show-me-your-photo-op.html


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Stochey said:


> Sigh. I just started a thread like this like 4 below this one. Although I didn't ask for camera recs because I figure people will just use their own.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/136774-show-me-your-photo-op.html


I know. I felt dumb right after I posted it and saw yours. Might delete mine.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

halloweenjon said:


> I know. I felt dumb right after I posted it and saw yours. Might delete mine.


no worries! You are asking for camera recommendations... that's different from mine! I am more interested in what to do with the background!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Boo Halloweenhon,

Two things; I did put my camera on a tripod at our daughter's grad party so people could take pics of each other . . . what a nightmare! My camera's settings were so messed up I had to take it to a camera shop and have them reset it to the factory settings. People will push buttons, try to figure out how to delete a photo they don't like and most importantly some people won't 'fool with it'. I really like eviejenn said . . . ask several people to take a shift and keep their glasses full as a thank you.

I've used many different kinds of Scene Setters--here is the one (there are many different ones) I'm thinking of using for my Gatsby themed party. https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...p=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=hp-avast&type=avastbcl&fp=1 No muss . . . no fuss and again like eviejenn said . . . add some fun props and you're done. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

What camera do you have? If you have even an entry level dslr, you can but remote triggers for not too much. A piece attaches to the hot shoe, and thevtrigger is held by the photographer, in this case the party goers.


----------



## BewaretheMango (Oct 7, 2014)

I did this for my halloween party last year, and will be doing the same this year. 
My sister is the photographer, so she got the camera set up with the settings and what not, and then put a 10 second timer on it that will take 3 pictures in a row. It worked great, no one touched the settings, and no one tried deleting photos. I have a one bedroom apartment, so its guaranteed that someone (me, boyfriend, good friend, sister) would be in the room and discourage people from playing with the camera. 

For a backdrop I hung up a black table cloth, lots of spider webs, and a giant spider in the corner. Nothing crazy, took a bit of time to get the spiderwebs to attach to the table cloth (ended up sewing and stapling them onto the plastic),


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I plan to try it this year because people were kinda doing it on their own last year. We have an area of our yard that has 3 palms arranged in a triangle and string lights above so it makes a perfect photo area with great lighting. People were standing in the middle of the palms and taking pics with eachother's phones/cameras. So, I'm making a backdrop and maybe some photo booth accessories, but I'm leaving the camera part of it up to the guests. My husband has backdrop frame that is adjustable for height and width. I'm going to drape some big butcher paper on it and tape some scene setters that I got at Dollar tree. I chose the one with the spooky trees and what looks like a cemetary fence. I made a pennant banner that says Halloween 2014, so the pics will have the date on them. A friend gave me some really cool purple eyelash yarn and I'm going to string the pennants on that and add some ribbons and creepy cloth. I let you guys know how it goes...
Here are the pennants I used. I changed the Happy pennants to 2014 (in paint). And I'm not putting the little circle things on the banner. I printed the pennants on regular paper, but glued them to heavy folders and smudged the edges with black ink.
http://yesterdayontuesday.com/2011/10/very-vintage-halloween-banner-freebie/
This is my banner so far:


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.pixilatedphotobooth.com/printable-photo-booth-props-the-halloween-edition/

I just downloaded these to use as props!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Boo Halloweenhon,
> 
> Two things; I did put my camera on a tripod at our daughter's grad party so people could take pics of each other . . . what a nightmare! My camera's settings were so messed up I had to take it to a camera shop and have them reset it to the factory settings. People will push buttons, try to figure out how to delete a photo they don't like and most importantly some people won't 'fool with it'. I really like eviejenn said . . . ask several people to take a shift and keep their glasses full as a thank you.
> 
> ...


Ah, I was wondering if people would try to change settings or just follow the instructions. I think I'll arrange for "photographers" now! I'm either going to use the large blank wall in our entryway or set up a PVC frame on the back porch with a canvas drop cloth. I want a few simple decorations, or maybe even a sign that says "6th Annual Halloween Scream". If I have enough time, I'll put basket of props nearby for people to use. I'm hoping this will encourage everyone to get their picture taken and give everyone an "activity" to do.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Our party was Saturday night and the photo area was a big hit! It was really hard to set-up because my hubby was busy holding the baby for me while I tried to do it alone. It would be much easier with 2 people, lol! The scene setters from Dollar Tree looked OK, but the shiny plastic didn't photograph very well. But for a first try, it was great! I wish I would have taken the time to dig the card table out of the garage to set the props nearby. They were on a table that wasn't super obvious, so not everyone knew they were there. But everyone used their phones to take pictures, so they had fun uploading them to all the social media addictions.

The backdrop before it got used:








In use:


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

good job, Shannie Boo!
HJ - did you eventually put up a photo-op?
My wife wanted one, but ...
A. I ran out of time! and...
B. The whole house/haunt is a photo-op! I saw folks taking hpotos by the casket, by Franky and the Dr., by the morgue, the cemetery, etc., etc.


----------

